# New Car Ordered!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well after a couple of weeks of decision making & then a further week negotiating i've finally pressed the button on my order for the A8's replacement in November.

Decided in the end i fancied another bash with Munich's finest & have ordered the following:

BMW F10 M5 Saloon S63 4.4i MY14 LCi
Singapore Grey
Silverstone Extended Merino Leather

Options:
Bootlid Operation, Powered
Loudspeaker System - Harman/Kardon Surround Sound
BMW Apps Interface

The car is being built to order & expected delivery is 12 weeks so will dovetail perfectly with the end of Contract of my current A8.

May have to watch this clip over & over until collection day. Is also a great review on Top Gear (Season 18 - Episode 7) but the one on YouTube appears broken


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Good stuff. Sounds nice and I like the colour combo.

Now the wait begins......!

Looking forward to pics. 8)


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Brilliant car, enjoy!

Did you get a good deal? Trying to convince my dad to get one!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice car Paul bit of a wait but hey it wil be worth it.  Only got to wait another week for the RRE, anit going to get stuck this year when it snows 

Paul


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got an exceptional deal, played the hardest ball game ever but paid dividends.

A8 doesn't go back until end Nov so had no choice but to wait. Should be able to hold out for 3 months. An oddity, went looking for insurance quotes & got a quote from Tesco for £340 which is cheaper than my A8

Just hope the new one lives up the the hype in a way the E60 didn't. Glad it's the newer LCi model as the extras & slight styling changes have improved the overall car.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

340 quid - that's great. I wish ormskirk didn't have a bloody L postcode grrrr.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The quote shocked me as next best was close to £500 which I still thought good for an M5. Hope the Tesco quote is still about in 2 months when i could lock it down


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats mate  bet you cant wait

Can I ask why you didn't like the E60 M5?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dance171 said:


> Congrats mate  bet you cant wait
> 
> Can I ask why you didn't like the E60 M5?


Just didn't get on with all the widely reported negatives about the car.

Overly aggressive gearbox
P1ss poor range with it's puny tank
Woeful grip/traction in the wet
Over complication of options (gear change etc.)
Transmission not strong enough for the car (had a catastrophic failure of mine)

A super saloon needs to encompass performance & usability, however the E60 M5 covered off the former fairly well, but wasn't so good at the later.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers mate the only thing I don't get is when people complain about the complication of options on these cars. I don't see the complication as you only set it up once then its sorted? All you do is push the M button and it remembers the settings you have chose

Ive not really got a problem with the gear box either as long as you use the paddle shifters its very smooth. However in automatic drive mode its really not good as it takes far too long to change gear and lets it rev too high so I stay away from it and use the shifters to go up the gears and it goes down them it self

Have you drove the new one yet?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dance171 said:


> Cheers mate the only thing I don't get is when people complain about the complication of options on these cars. I don't see the complication as you only set it up once then its sorted? All you do is push the M button and it remembers the settings you have chose
> 
> Ive not really got a problem with the gear box either as long as you use the paddle shifters its very smooth. However in automatic drive mode its really not good as it takes far too long to change gear and lets it rev too high so I stay away from it and use the shifters to go up the gears and it goes down them it self
> 
> Have you drove the new one yet?


The options were not complicated & i actually quite liked the iDrive, however there was no need for BMW to offer up so many transmission variables as on UK roads you could only appreciate a couple of them. Can't recall what i programmed the M Button as but seem to think it was full attack mode for every option.

Always felt it would be a great car if i lived in Dubai or California, however to make progress on UK roads in all but perfect conditions was more challenging than it needed to be. As a result i moved to the B7 RS4 & found that to be significantly more accomplished at being a fast & comfortable Saloon car.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Well Paul, that is one lovely car to have coming and the wait will be worth it I'm sure


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Well Paul, that is one lovely car to have coming and the wait will be worth it I'm sure


Thanks. Got my order pulled forward so should receive the car at the end of October

The new LCi model has a few nice touches introduced such as the iDrive controller now has a touchpad built into the top of it & BMW Apps/Connected drive means you can now operate certain features on the car from your iPhone, such as locking/unlocking (can't see a real use for that although i guess if you ever locked your keys in the car it's a real bonus), but you can switch on the fan/heater remotely & a few other neat tricks.

Already got both apps on my iPhone but not opening them until the car arrives


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Well Paul, that is one lovely car to have coming and the wait will be worth it I'm sure
> ...





> Connected drive means you can now operate certain features on the car from your iPhone, such as locking/unlocking (can't see a real use for that although i guess if you ever locked your keys in the car it's a real bonus),


when i did gate automation my fav was the gsm mobile phone technology that once the number was stored.....you could do virtually anything you wanted with them. so if the car is off & locked i assume it has either a bluetooth or sim card in it? does sound all rather clever though.


----------



## justbrowsing (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got an email from the Dealer yesterday & was shocked to find my car may arrive 3 weeks sooner than expected so hopefully in 4 weeks i'll be returning to hoonage 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great News Pics when it arrives


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Great choice - lovely car, had one at a model compare event a couple of weeks ago.

The BMW connected drive is brilliant, I cant put it any other way, took me a while to get it working (down mostly to operator error) but after that its like a kid with a new toy


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> Great choice - lovely car, had one at a model compare event a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> The BMW connected drive is brilliant, I cant put it any other way, took me a while to get it working (down mostly to operator error) but after that its like a kid with a new toy


Thanks. I've got the 2 Apps sat ready on my iPhone but not opening them until collection day. On the new LCi model i'm hearing there are some neat tricks such as remote heating & cooling


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

On of the guys on Tyresmoke has a couple of BMWs and one has just arrived he makes a lot of use of the conected drive tech so could be a source of info for you - MrMe as the user name.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thanks SK


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Had a call from the dealer last night & my car has arrived early Being prepped over the weekend & I'll be collecting it on Monday.

The excitement is building


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking forward to a review, particularly how it compares to the last model.


----------

